# Contacting Expats In Penang or Nearby



## annrich (Jan 5, 2011)

:Hi, 

My wife and I are a retired couple living in Australia with the veiw to perhaps 
buying a condo on Penang or in that general area.We have lived there before 
during our time in the Australian Airforce and have visited there a number of times in recent years.

Our trips to have only been short,the most recent being for 10 days in late 2008.We have witnessed the huge growth on the Island but still always enjoy most of the things we did many years ago.

On Jan 18th 2011(yes in a few days time) we are coming up there for a month to get a much better feel for the place,but most of all we would love to hear from expats who are living there now and hopefully meet you when we do arrive.


----------



## cindylim (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Annrich,

Glad to hear you enjoy living in Penang. My boss is also an expat from Australia and she will be able to assist you because she has been in Malaysia for 20 years. Please drop me an email if you wish to meet up with her.


----------



## annrich (Jan 5, 2011)

*Penang future*



cindylim said:


> Hi Annrich,
> 
> Glad to hear you enjoy living in Penang. My boss is also an expat from Australia and she will be able to assist you because she has been in Malaysia for 20 years. Please drop me an email if you wish to meet up with her.


Cindy, thanks for the contact. We just got back from a month in Malaysia and had a great time as usual. We are going to Penang in Mid August this year (again) and would be glad of any contacts we can make to help us make our decision to move or not to move. We have met some people who have purchased homes in Penang and some who are leasing. Decisions Decisions. But what a good time we are having!!!

We would be pleased to meet up with your boss when we return in August. 

Thank you!

Annette and Richard Jones


----------



## cindylim (Feb 11, 2011)

annrich said:


> Cindy, thanks for the contact. We just got back from a month in Malaysia and had a great time as usual. We are going to Penang in Mid August this year (again) and would be glad of any contacts we can make to help us make our decision to move or not to move. We have met some people who have purchased homes in Penang and some who are leasing. Decisions Decisions. But what a good time we are having!!!
> 
> We would be pleased to meet up with your boss when we return in August.
> 
> ...


Hi Ann & Richard,

Really great to hear from you again. Looks like we will be meeting you in August.

Cindy


----------

